# .22 cal Hornady 52 gr A-max



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Has anyone out there tried this bullet- .22 cal Hornady 52 gr A-max. I know it is a match bullet, but I am particularly interested in if anyone has shot critters with it.....rabbits, yotes, antelope, anything moving. If so, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought a box of them because they were "alledgedly" superior to the v-max. If you like wounding and tracking animals go for it. Not enough energy transfered when anything bigger then a gopher is hit, IMO they are basically expensive FMJ. For hunting with 22 cal rifles I would suggest the v-max or the Nosler B-tip. I have loaded several thousand 22 rounds this year and have killed everything I shot at with the 50gr v-max.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd like to be able to shoot Antelope and maybe a deer. All the bullets I see that are recommended for such game are long enough that I doubt it they will stablize in my 1-12 twist barrel. I guess I can give them a try and see, but I was hoping to shoot something that is closer to the same shape as the 50 gr v-max I am shooting now.

I don't suppose you'd recommend shooting an Antelope with a 50 gr v-max?

I have shot/been witness to several deer going down from a .222 rem using a 50 gr speer out to about 200 yds. I have never know of one to get away from that gun. I'd like to be able use something out to about 300 yds for deer and maybe up to 400-450 for Antelope, but that will hold together at closer ranges if needed. I am pretty skeptical about the 50 gr speer holding together at the higher velocities.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> I'd like to be able to shoot Antelope and maybe a deer


53gn TSX


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I checked out the web site, and I believe this bullet would do the job well, but I didn't find any load data. Will data for standard bullets work? Last I knew, when loading Barnes bullets, you should really use there data. With the TSX it looks like they have reduced pressure enough that other load data would be okay? Is that correct? Or do I have to buy their book?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Start out with a starting load for any 52gn-53gn flat-base bullet and work up. I've found TSX's run similar pressure to standard cup/core bullets of similar wieghts/designs.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Buggy...Barnes is really the only suitable ungulate bullet IMO in the .22 caliber rifles. I've shot deer with other .22 cal offerings, and you're pretty much limited to head or neck shots. .223 and more powerful .22's make excellent small deer and pronghorn rifles with proper bullets, but I will stress the word *PROPER* I would NEVER recommend shooting a V-max at anything larger than a coyote. Also IMO the .22 cal rifles are even a little inadequate for muleys as well. If you stick to the good bullets, and place your shots correctly, you will enjoy hunting with it as long as you maintiain some good common sense. Also remember to check the caliber restrictions in your state, because most states won't allow you to hunt with anything smaller than .243.

HM


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have seen plenty of muleys go down to a .222 rem with a 50 gr speer SP. That particular gun has never lost one. I am mainly concerned about the bullet moving too fast and shattering on impact if I use it in my 22-250. That is why I am going to try the TSX. As far as legal goes, Idaho is pretty liberal. It just has to be a center fire cartridge and the gun has to be less than 16 lbs. That means the CheyTaC is out, unless you get the composite barrel, but the 25 auto is legal. Pretty stupid law, huh? :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

What the hell does rifle weight have to do with anything? Unless they are trying to rule out the possiblity of 50's being used. I don't understand that rule.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> What the hell does rifle weight have to do with anything? Unless they are trying to rule out the possiblity of 50's being used. I don't understand that rule.


They're not just ruling out 50's, but that's a big part of their law. Something else they're ruling out is a guy parking his butt up on a ridge with what is essentially a "stationary" rifle. A 20+# rifle on a bench rest.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah. Thats pretty much it. I don't mind law in regards to that so much, but any center fire cartridge can be used on any big game. I can just see some idiot going after an elk or bear with a 17 REM or as I said before, a 25 auto. Maybe it could be done, but I sure wouldn't recommend it.


----------

